# Communities > Scottish Fighting Traditions > Modern Scottish Martial Art Practice >  Targe Construction for Training

## Keith P. Myers

Does anyone have any pointers or instructions for constructing a Targe for training?  Nothing really fancy, just functional and as authentic as practical.  Or....does anyone have a source for affordable ready-made practice Targes?  Thanks!

Keith

----------


## Arik Estus

For training purposes, a circle of 1/2 or 3/4" plywood 16-24" across. IMHO targes were generaly made to fit an individual.
Take some solid leather strapping and make a grip and arm piece. Use short 1/4" carriage bolts. And paint it brown.
Adding leather to a waster is a waste.

----------

